# Older L48 TLB or newer L47 TLB?



## Patrick Mulligan (Dec 30, 2020)

Hi all,

I am looking at a 2006 L48 TLB with 1800 hours and a 2015 L47 TLB with 1400 hours. Aside from the year, features, etc. which I expect the L47 to be way ahead, what is the forums view of the older machines in terms of emissions, etc.

Is there anything the L48 was notorious for in terms of bad design, etc.? Everything I see rates it as a very powerful machine for construction, but bad gearing for farming. Other than that I really can not find any real information. I like the fact the L48 motor is much larger in CI than the L47, but technology has come so far.

The L47 year is pre-DEF, but has the DPF so it will regen. The L48 has a fuel filter, that's it.

Both are in good shape. The L48 is about $5-8K less. I am in construction and just need something strong and reliable for mid-sized jobs.


----------

